# Please ID this kitchen object



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

I was going through some of my mother's old things in a kitchen cabinet.  Here's an object that I have no idea about.  Unfortunately, she is no longer around for me to ask her what it is.  The brand name on the back is "Sterilite."

Does anybody have any idea what this is?  Or is it even used in the kitchen?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 25, 2018)

Isnt that insert for a sink?


----------



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Isnt that insert for a sink?



Interesting—that's certainly possible.  But what exactly is it supposed to do?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 25, 2018)

My guess is the solid surface is a cutting board, the chopped veggies are moved to the strainer side for rinsing.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 25, 2018)

Does that left side lid flap open  up?    The top view makes it seem like it does.  The side view makes me ask, what for?


----------



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My guess is the solid surface is a cutting board, the chopped veggies are moved to the strainer side for rinsing.



Really?  That's certainly possible.  What is this kind of instrument called?


----------



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Does that left side lid flap open  up?



No, it is solid—doesn't open up.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not sure the plastic is sturdy enough to be a cutting board.

Maybe it's a spaetzle maker. Not sure. It doesn't look like it was made to sit on top of a pot of boiling water.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 25, 2018)

It was made to go with a certain sized kind of sink.  Russian gulag maybe.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 25, 2018)

That top flat surface is slanted to keep items from rolling into the strainer.    I think the strainer is for trash collection.
I don't think it was meant to be used over a sink, but rather over a container that originally came with it.  There's just not enough 'lip' on the strainer end to straddle over the sink edge.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 25, 2018)

How wide and how long is it?  

The picture seems to show it stretched from arm to arm on an easy chair, correct?


----------



## blissful (Aug 25, 2018)

Caslon said:


> It was made to go with a certain sized kind of sink.  Russian gulag maybe.




When I visit a Russian gulag, I'll measure the sink.  That comment had me smirking, good one.


----------



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> That top flat surface is slanted to keep items from rolling into the strainer.



Good point.



> I don't think it was meant to be used over a sink, but rather over a container that originally came with it.  There's just not enough 'lip' on the strainer end to straddle over the sink edge.



I put it in my kitchen sink, and it does fit.  However, it doesn't "lock" into place or anything.


----------



## neptune (Aug 25, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> How wide and how long is it?



It's 8 1/2 inches wide and 20 inches long.  



> The picture seems to show it stretched from arm to arm on an easy chair, correct?


Correct.

Interesting that so far no one seems to know for sure what it is.   Is it even meant to be used in the kitchen, I wonder?  Is it part of some other device that has been lost?


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2018)

neptune said:


> I was going through some of my mother's old things in a kitchen cabinet. Here's an object that I have no idea about. Unfortunately, she is no longer around for me to ask her what it is. The brand name on the back is "Sterilite."
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what this is? Or is it even used in the kitchen? Thanks for any info.


Combination chopping board and colander/strainer with sits across a small sink. Useless as it blunts knives. Ma was given one for Christmas by a customer eons ago. She used it at the caravan for a few years. I found it at the back of a cupboard when I cleared the kitchen after after she died. 

Hope that helps


----------



## roadfix (Aug 25, 2018)

Is it made in China?


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My guess is the solid surface is a cutting board, the chopped veggies are moved to the strainer side for rinsing.


Ten out of ten for that woman. Sorry CG, I hadn't read your reply when I added mine.


----------



## neptune (Aug 26, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Combination chopping board and colander/strainer with sits across a small sink. Useless as it blunts knives.



Why would it blunt knives?



> Ma was given one for Christmas by a customer eons ago. She used it at the caravan for a few years. I found it at the back of a cupboard when I cleared the kitchen after after she died.



Interesting—same situation as mine.  



> Hope that helps



It does, thanks.  But I'm wondering—how come nobody makes these things anymore?


----------



## neptune (Aug 26, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Is it made in China?



It doesn't say.  But I'm pretty sure it was made before 1980.  Back then, stuff was often made in Taiwan—not China.  

It could've been made in the U.S., though, depending on how old it is.


----------



## neptune (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe they do still make these.  This seems to be one example:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/d...cuttinganddraining-board-collapsible~p~9952p/

Here's what I don't get—why would you chop your vegetables before cutting?  Wouldn't you want to rinse them in the colander first and then cut them?


----------



## Caslon (Aug 28, 2018)

Maybe Japanese happy sparkling lucky sink liner?  To go with the happy lucky sparkling sink?


----------



## neptune (Aug 28, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Maybe Japanese happy sparkling lucky sink liner?  To go with the happy lucky sparkling sink?



If you say so . . .


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2018)

I sent Sterite an email.  Unfortunately their connection did not allow for a photo.  I tried to describe it as best I could.  None of their current products show anything similiar.

I don't believe it is a cutting board,  else why is the flat part angled away from the strainer?  As in it is higher near the strainer and sloping away from it.

I's been a couple of days and I have not heard back from them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2018)

RE: Sterilite.com E-Mail Inquiry 0676
Irene Vega <ivega@sterilite.com>
Today, 11:34 AM

Dear Gwen,

Thank you for contacting Sterilite. I believe the item you are referring to is item 676 -  Rinse and Drain Tray. This was a one-piece colander and drain board for over sink use. This item was found in our 1979-1980 catalog. I attached an image, is this the item you are referring to?


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 28, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> RE: Sterilite.com E-Mail Inquiry 0676
> Irene Vega <ivega@sterilite.com>
> Today, 11:34 AM
> 
> ...






Well done...  


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2018)

I asked by return e-mail why the drain board was raised going away from the colander.  Waiting a reply.  Could it be an optical illusion?  I did send a copy of the picture from here.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I sent Sterite an email.  *Unfortunately their connection did not allow for a photo.*  I tried to describe it as best I could.  None of their current products show anything similiar.
> 
> I don't believe it is a cutting board,  else why is the flat part angled away from the strainer?  As in it is higher near the strainer and sloping away from it.
> 
> I's been a couple of days and I have not heard back from them.


Yeah, that is often a problem. Sometimes you can past a link to a picture.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 28, 2018)

neptune said:


> Why would it blunt knives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Question one  - It was hard plastic - blunted sharp knives then as many surfaces (except wood) do today. And unhygienic because the knife cut into the plastic making a haven for germs.

Question two - gimmick-y sort of thing you buy when at exhibitions
and carried away by the excitement of it all. When Mum's was bought plastic was the new "in" thing that every modern housewife wanted. We all have our guilty secrets lurking at the back of a dark cupboard and I'm not telling you what mine is


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 28, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I asked by return e-mail why the drain board was raised going away from the colander. Waiting a reply. Could it be an optical illusion? I did send a copy of the picture from here.


As I said, the straining section sat over the sink while the flat bit sat on the draining board (in the days of sinks with integrated draining boards).


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 29, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> As I said, the straining section sat over the sink while the flat bit sat on the draining board (in the days of sinks with integrated draining boards).



True Mad Cook, but I still question the fact that the flat bit is actually angled away from the colander. 

Although I doubt even Sterilite will have an answer for us, you never know! I've asked and all we can do is wait to see what they say.


----------



## neptune (Aug 29, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> RE: Sterilite.com E-Mail Inquiry 0676
> Irene Vega <ivega@sterilite.com>
> Today, 11:34 AM
> 
> ...



Thanks, dragnlaw, for checking into this.  Very impressive.  And the time frame fits exactly.


----------



## neptune (Aug 29, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I asked by return e-mail why the drain board was raised going away from the colander.  Waiting a reply.  Could it be an optical illusion?


  It's real—no illusion. 

I'm still a bit confused, though.  What exactly is the "drain board" supposed to be used for?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2018)

neptune said:


> It's real—no illusion.
> 
> I'm still a bit confused, though.  What exactly is the "drain board" supposed to be used for? [emoji2]


It's designed to be used with a sink like this. You would cut foods on the solid side with it on the drain board. The perforated side would go over the sink, so you could rinse cut vegetables and put peels, etc., in it. Any juices would flow down the solid side, out of the way.


----------



## neptune (Aug 29, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> When Mum's was bought plastic was the new "in" thing that every modern housewife wanted.



Well, my mom loved gadgets.  



> We all have our guilty secrets lurking at the back of a dark cupboard and I'm not telling you what mine is



I guess I won't pry then.


----------



## neptune (Aug 29, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> It's designed to be used with a sink like this. You would cut foods on the solid side with it on the drain board. The perforated side would go over the sink, so you could rinse cut vegetables and put peels, etc., in it. Any juices would flow down the solid side, out of the way.



Thanks—hadn't seen a sink like that before.  So that end of the device _is _used for cutting then.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2018)

On second thought, it's probably not a cutting board. If you were rinsing foods over the colander, you could put them down on the drain board side and excess water would flow down the gutter on the sides and into the sink.


----------



## neptune (Aug 29, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> On second thought, it's probably not a cutting board. If you were rinsing foods over the colander, you could put them down on the drain board side and excess water would flow down the gutter on the sides and into the sink.



That's certainly possible as well.  But then isn't the drain board kind of redundant?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2018)

neptune said:


> That's certainly possible as well.  But then isn't the drain board kind of redundant?


I didn't say it was well-designed


----------



## roadfix (Aug 29, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I asked by return e-mail why the drain board was raised going away from the colander.  Waiting a reply.  Could it be an optical illusion?  I did send a copy of the picture from here.





Mad Cook said:


> As I said, the straining section sat over the sink while the flat bit sat on the draining board (in the days of sinks with integrated draining boards).




This makes sense as the draining board sits slightly lower.     When placed on these types of sinks the 'slanted' cutting board will become level.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2018)

neptune said:


> That's certainly possible as well.  But then isn't the drain board kind of redundant?


I'm sure that many people felt it was easier to get the gadget properly washed and clean for the vegis than to get the drain board that was attached to the sink clean enough.


----------



## neptune (Aug 30, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I'm sure that many people felt it was easier to get the gadget properly washed and clean for the vegis than to get the drain board that was attached to the sink clean enough.



One thing that's interesting is that there's a pronounced rim at the end of the slanted side of the board (see the photos on Page 1).  So, any runoff would basically collect at the rim rather than flow out into a built-in sink draining board.  

This is definitely a peculiar device.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 30, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> View attachment 31267



I had a sink up at the cottage that I just loved.  Very similar to this one but a drain board on only one side.  

Unbeknownst to me my husband (well, ex) got new cupboard and sink.  I had not been there in 2 maybe 3 years, I nearly had a heart attack when I walked in.  He had taken out a beautiful rustic hand built counter with the sink that perfectly matched the rest of the log cabin and installed the modern counter, cupboard and sink.  Of course my second thought was "Where is the sink?"  Sold, well at least it didn't go in the garbage.  

Of course you all know my first thought was "That is sh** ugly and ruins the ambience of the whole place."  Actually found out both my sons agree with me but ...  it is his cottage... sigh (well, I had to let him have something..)


----------



## roadfix (Aug 30, 2018)

IOW, it was a badly designed item....


----------



## neptune (Aug 30, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> He had taken out a beautiful rustic hand built counter with the sink that perfectly matched the rest of the log cabin and installed the modern counter, cupboard and sink.



He never even asked you first?  Or was it his cottage to begin with?  



> Of course you all know my first thought was "That is sh** ugly and ruins the ambience of the whole place."  Actually found out both my sons agree with me but ...  it is his cottage... sigh (well, I had to let him have something..)



That's too bad.

By the way, did Gwen from Sterilite ever respond to your last e-mail?


----------



## neptune (Aug 30, 2018)

roadfix said:


> IOW, it was a badly designed item....



Well, if we knew what the slanted part was actually supposed to do, maybe we could form a more accurate opinion.  

Oh, one more thing.  Even though there is a rim at the very end of the slanted part, there are sloping grooves on both sides (see the first photo on Page 1).  So, while some liquid may pool at the bottom, the rest should run off into the colander part.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 31, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> RE: Sterilite.com E-Mail Inquiry 0676
> Irene Vega <ivega@sterilite.com>
> Today, 11:34 AM
> 
> ...




Hi Gwen! Nice to know your name.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Gwen! Nice to know your name.



 ....


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2018)

neptune said:


> He never even asked you first?  Or was it his cottage to begin with?
> 
> By the way, did Gwen Irene from Sterilite ever respond to your last e-mail?



re: cottage - _nope, it is his cottage... I have no say - but that doesn't mean he won't hear about it. _

re: Irene -  _no, not yet - don't really expect a second answer. _


----------



## neptune (Aug 31, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> re: cottage - _nope, it is his cottage... I have no say - but that doesn't mean he won't hear about it. _







> re: Irene -  _no, not yet - don't really expect a second answer. _


Thanks—oops, sorry about mixing up your name with hers.  That's typical "customer service," unfortunately.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 6, 2018)

I did receive an answer from Irene at Sterilite. Here 'tis with my reply as well.

Hi Irene, 
No apologize necessary.  We are happy for answers!   
I think we had all come to the same general conclusion.  It was that outside channel that was not very noticeable in the picture that put most people off, myself included.  
So thank you again for your efforts to soothe our curiosity.  It is much appreciated. 

Best regards, 
Gwen

From: Irene Vega <ivega@sterilite.com>
Sent: September 6, 2018 2:46 PM
To: 'Gwen'
Subject: RE: Sterilite.com E-Mail Inquiry 0676

Hi Gwen,
My apologies for the delay. We had to so some investigating as this is a very old item. We do not have a definite answer, however we have two theories.

1.     It is tilted up to keep the food from falling into the colander before you are ready to slide it in, instead of going in accidentally.

2.     The channels on the outside are designed to drain the water back into the colander.

I hope this helps!
Kind regards,
Irene Vega

Consumer Support
Sterilite - Welcome​


----------



## neptune (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad we've learned about as much as there is to know about this contraption.  



dragnlaw said:


> I did receive an answer from Irene at Sterilite. Here 'tis with my reply as well.
> Hi Irene,
> No apologize necessary.  We are happy for answers!
> I think we had all come to the same general conclusion.  It was that outside channel that was not very noticeable in the picture that put most people off, myself included.
> ...


----------

